# Mahindra 1626 Bucket Curl Capacity



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Picked up a 4’x4’x4” concrete slab with my 42” pallet forks today. My 1626 didn’t have any problem lifting it but it did NOT want to curl the forks. In fact a couple of times I tried and it didn’t even move. The higher I lifted it the more it would curl. That slab should weigh around 800 or 900 lbs and the fork attachment is about 200; ~1000 lbs or so to lift (not counting arms, etc.)

I also noticed that sitting still, engine running, the curl would leak down. Didn’t leak from the system but back into the system.

Is that normal that curl strength should be so much lower than lift strength? (~1575 lbs. according to the mfgr.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi David,
Curl cylinders are normally smaller diameter than lift cylinders, so they would have considerably less power based upon the surface area of the pistons. But if you observed the curl leaking down, then you have fluid bypassing the piston in the cylinder, or possibly leakage in your control valve.


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ll bring this up with my dealer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

David,

Thinking about your loader.... 1000 lbs is probably beyond the loader's curl capacity. Couple things cause me to think this:
1. The center of gravity of the concrete slab is out 2 feet which is beyond normal loading. 
2. The curl function is probably applying hydraulic pressure to the rod side of the cylinder's piston which reduces effective surface area. 

My guess is that you were overloading the curl function. If you are going to do a lot of this type of lift, install larger diameter cylinders.


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

So I asked my dealer about this. His first reaction was that some leak down was acceptable. Really?? In 40 years around hydraulic equipment I never heard that. If my bucket truck had had any leak down at all that machine didn’t leave the shop till it was fixed.

When I told him it would leak down 6 inches in couple of minutes he admitted that was excessive.

Is any leak down acceptable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

EdF said:


> David,
> 
> Thinking about your loader.... 1000 lbs is probably beyond the loader's curl capacity. Couple things cause me to think this:
> 1. The center of gravity of the concrete slab is out 2 feet which is beyond normal loading.
> ...


David (and others with curl cylinder problems), Please consider upgrading your FEL curl cylinders!: Check out the Ukraine-built Magister brand cylinders from AMAZON!! I replaced both of mine for about $300. -- they have +3 times the capacity of the puny OEM 1" shaft cylinders. It will be "interesting" to see what now is "the weakest point" is as I continue to heavily use my 6' Ratchet Rake, 470 lb Extreme (Titan) Stump bucket, etc. Enjoy!!


----------



## Nick sep (Jun 2, 2021)

Pontific8 said:


> David (and others with curl cylinder problems), Please consider upgrading your FEL curl cylinders!: Check out the Ukraine-built Magister brand cylinders from AMAZON!! I replaced both of mine for about $300. -- they have +3 times the capacity of the puny OEM 1" shaft cylinders. It will be "interesting" to see what now is "the weakest point" is as I continue to heavily use my 6' Ratchet Rake, 470 lb Extreme (Titan) Stump bucket, etc. Enjoy!!


Can you send a link to the ones you got ?


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nick sep said:


> Can you send a link to the ones you got ?


From Amazon's search engine, type: "magister hydraulics."
So far, the "weakest point" (revealed by the stronger curl cylinders I quickly installed on the FEL) was the front of the bucket, as I pried a stubborn root/stump!


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Update: The dealer decided the control valve by the seat was bypassing and replaced it. It did nothing for the curl capacity or overall lift capacity AND the leak down is worse. They now have it back in their shop. Tractor now won't pick up a half full 275 gallon water tote.


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

Pontific8 said:


> David (and others with curl cylinder problems), Please consider upgrading your FEL curl cylinders!: Check out the Ukraine-built Magister brand cylinders from AMAZON!! I replaced both of mine for about $300. -- they have +3 times the capacity of the puny OEM 1" shaft cylinders. It will be "interesting" to see what now is "the weakest point" is as I continue to heavily use my 6' Ratchet Rake, 470 lb Extreme (Titan) Stump bucket, etc. Enjoy!!


I’ve been having fits with the tilt cylinders on my 1626. I’ve already replaced one and now the other one has a seal that’s leaking. I had contacted magister hydraulics but nothing they had matched the stroke or pin locations. Can you share the model # or the link to the cylinders you installed? I think the OEM ones are trash and I’d rather go aftermarket if I can…I’m just at a dead end.


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

David David Morgan said:


> Update: The dealer decided the control valve by the seat was bypassing and replaced it. It did nothing for the curl capacity or overall lift capacity AND the leak down is worse. They now have it back in their shop. Tractor now won't pick up a half full 275 gallon water tote.


That’s frustrating. I’m wondering if this issue with the tilt cylinders is a wide spread problem or occasional. Sorry you’re dealing with that!


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stonecutter said:


> I’ve been having fits with the tilt cylinders on my 1626. I’ve already replaced one and now the other one has a seal that’s leaking. I had contacted magister hydraulics but nothing they had matched the stroke or pin locations. Can you share the model # or the link to the cylinders you installed? I think the OEM ones are trash and I’d rather go aftermarket if I can…I’m just at a dead end.


*Magister Hydraulics Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinder - Tang Universal Hydraulic Cylinder 2.5" Bore, 16 inch Stroke Tang Style (2.5x16)*


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pontific8 said:


> *Magister Hydraulics Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinder - Tang Universal Hydraulic Cylinder 2.5" Bore, 16 inch Stroke Tang Style (2.5x16)*



Part NumberWTG 2.5x16


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

Pontific8 said:


> Magister Hydraulics Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinder - Tang Universal Hydraulic Cylinder 2.5" Bore, 16 inch Stroke Tang Style (2.5x16)


Thank you! I have a few questions if you don’t mind…So our 1626L has a tilt cylinder with a stroke of 17.5” and I see you went with the 16” stroke. Did that effect your range of motion for dump or curl? Also I notice the top of the cylinder doesn’t have a cross tube. Did you stack out the pin with washers or some other kind of spacer? I appreciate the input!


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stonecutter said:


> Thank you! I have a few questions if you don’t mind…So our 1626L has a tilt cylinder with a stroke of 17.5” and I see you went with the 16” stroke. Did that effect your range of motion for dump or curl? Also I notice the top of the cylinder doesn’t have a cross tube. Did you stack out the pin with washers or some other kind of spacer? I appreciate the input!


For my 1526L, I was happy to trade the (expected, due to hydro pump size) slower speed of action with the much more powerful stroke action....didn't much miss the change of motion range. For spacers, I just chop sawed off some PVC pipe pieces !! So happy to be able to back blade away without worrying about angles, etc....expecially with my shameful propensity toward the "abuse" of Using HD Ratchet Rake, Stump Bucket, etc. on a 1526 size tractor!!


----------

